# Midway



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

My fears that this would be another Hollyweird screwup are dispelled.  Very well done and very accurate with events as they occurred.  Very pleased they put historical context in the beginning of the movie by showing Pearl Harbor and the Doolittle Raid.  And showing some of the atrocities committed by the Japanese was a bonus as history begins to whitewash that era.  CGI was incredible and put you in the 1940's.

9.7 out of 10


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 16, 2019)

Will pirate it soon.

Fuck Hollywood


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 16, 2019)

You gave me a funny, do you disagree with my sentiment? 

I have "an app" that offers EVERY MOVIE AND TV SHOW ever made and it is untraceable. Often I get movies before they even hit theaters. 

If Hollywood wants to pretend they're important in politics I will continue to cheat them out of money.

Do your jobs and keep your opinions to yourselves.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2019)

I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............

Was an incredible battle that saved the landing force.........


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> You gave me a funny, do you disagree with my sentiment?
> 
> I have "an app" that offers EVERY MOVIE AND TV SHOW ever made and it is untraceable. Often I get movies before they even hit theaters.
> 
> ...


As a comedian I covet the smiley face. It was just a funny.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............
> 
> Was an incredible battle that saved the landing force.........


I assume you’ve read Last Stand of the Tin Can Sailors.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............
> ...


Nope........but watched the historical videos on the battle


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............
> 
> Was an incredible battle that saved the landing force.........


Just read this today. 

'One big adventure:' World War II veteran recalls largest Navy battle in history


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Book is a 10, get it. 
Buy New & Used Books Online with Free Shipping | Better World Books


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 16, 2019)

Have not seen it yet. I have the76 movie. The trailer for the new one looks like too much computer graphics were used.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 16, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> Have not seen it yet. I have the76 movie. The trailer for the new one looks like too much computer graphics were used.


A lot. But out of necessity of course. Diving bombing in the middle of a 1942 Japanese fleet can’t be recreated live. Everything was authentic looking as a result and the CGI was very well done.


----------



## whitehall (Nov 19, 2019)

I kind of liked the version with Chuck Heston, Glen Ford, Kirk Douglas and Hank Fonda. Those guys were old enough to experience the battle in real time.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Jan 26, 2020)

eagle1462010 said:


> I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............
> 
> Was an incredible battle that saved the landing force.........



My father was there.  He told me that he was on battle stations (AA) when he saw a geyser off in the distance.  His first thought was that a destroyer had dropped some depth charges for an assumed submarine.  But then he noted that the geyser had coloring to it.  Apparently, battleships and cruisers had a color assigned to their ship so that they could determine if it was their shot that missed "to starboard" or if the miss was from by another ship.  

I never knew that until he told me.  Makes sense.  

The Bismark had 15 inch guns and displaced ~ 45K tons.

The biggest BB the US built had 16 inch guns and displaced ~ 60K tons.

The Yamato that was bearing down on our landing force had 18 inch guns and displaced ~70k tons.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 26, 2020)

Apparently Lucid said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish they'd do a movie that is historically correct with the battle of Leyte Gulf.............
> ...


Each gun turret has a color. That way you can ID your own splash and adjust.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My fears that this would be another Hollyweird screwup are dispelled.  Very well done and very accurate with events as they occurred.  Very pleased they put historical context in the beginning of the movie by showing Pearl Harbor and the Doolittle Raid.  And showing some of the atrocities committed by the Japanese was a bonus as history begins to whitewash that era.  CGI was incredible and put you in the 1940's.
> 
> 9.7 out of 10


I enjoyed the movie

Avoided the phony drama and provided a good historical perspective


----------



## whitehall (Jan 27, 2020)

The 1976 "Midway" with Chuck Heston and Hank Fonda was pretty good. My guess is that the updated extravaganza will feature more realistic explosions and video game graphics and not much plot.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 27, 2020)

whitehall said:


> I kind of liked the version with Chuck Heston, Glen Ford, Kirk Douglas and Hank Fonda. Those guys were old enough to experience the battle in real time.




That one included actual war footage.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My fears that this would be another Hollyweird screwup are dispelled.  Very well done and very accurate with events as they occurred.  Very pleased they put historical context in the beginning of the movie by showing Pearl Harbor and the Doolittle Raid.  And showing some of the atrocities committed by the Japanese was a bonus as history begins to whitewash that era.  CGI was incredible and put you in the 1940's.
> 
> 9.7 out of 10


The degree of artistic license allowed versus historical accuracy depends on the purpose of the film. If the purpose is to education rather entertain, then historical accuracy has to take precedence.  Hopefully, this film has the right balance to be both informative and provide and entertaining experience.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > My fears that this would be another Hollyweird screwup are dispelled.  Very well done and very accurate with events as they occurred.  Very pleased they put historical context in the beginning of the movie by showing Pearl Harbor and the Doolittle Raid.  And showing some of the atrocities committed by the Japanese was a bonus as history begins to whitewash that era.  CGI was incredible and put you in the 1940's.
> ...


It does. The history nuts who I despise because they’ll complain how many rows of robots were really on a Wildcat are picking it apart for the same level of detail.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I agree.  Some discussion on the history channel about presentations really nitpicks.  Watched the Longest Day not long ago and read about all the inaccuracies.  However, the film maker for the most part got it right and most of the inaccuracies were added for entertainment purposes which is ok with me because that's why I watch movies, to be entertained.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > I kind of liked the version with Chuck Heston, Glen Ford, Kirk Douglas and Hank Fonda. Those guys were old enough to experience the battle in real time.
> ...



And about 10 minutes of footage used in the previous movie, 'Tora, Tora, Tora'.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

percysunshine said:


> Have not seen it yet. I have the76 movie. The trailer for the new one looks like too much computer graphics were used.


It was a bit over budget to rebuild the fleets and aircraft of the Americans and Japanese.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 9, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


And a jet fighter crashing on a carrier.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



And all the scenes of the Doolittle Raid in that movie were lifted straight from the 1944 movie, "30 Seconds Over Tokyo"


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 9, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Rivets?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 22, 2020)

We saw it last night.
I don't have quite the admiration for it. It didn't add anything to the original, in fact I believe the original is a better movie.
This one has better graphics, but it was a little too "topographical" to me... no depth. For instance when the attack on Pearl Harbor occurred they really only focused on two characters that played no part in the movie after the scene. I don't get that.
 The main characters did not develop well, and I didn't find myself connected to them like the original.
All in all I rate it 3.5 out of 5 stars. Not bad, decent but not an epic like the original.


----------

